# Obama's Hug Now 'Broken Promise'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama's Hug Now 'Broken Promise'



_Reuters_
Donna Vanzant, pictured left, was the face of a promise of 'immediate' federal assistance after superstorm Sandy, but she says the White House responded to her followup email with a form letter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

Who could have seen this coming...


----------

